
Tell me about Corona Isolation - kowabit
https://www.kowabit.de/tell-me/
======
vanniv
This fantasy presupposes that no harm occurs by shutting down society.

Just because it is hard to measure how many people would die due to the
economy being turned off or by having it be impossible for people to move or
interact for an extended period doesn't mean that you get to assume the number
is zero.

